# Minneapolis Ant. & Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sun. June 8



## dave the wave (Mar 6, 2014)

MINNESOTA ANTIQUE & CLASSIC BICYCLE CLUB

23rd. ANNUAL SHOW and SWAP MEET

SUNDAY JUNE 8, 2014

PENN CYCLE - BLOOMINGTON

Valley West Shopping Center
3916 West Old Shakopee Road
Bloomington, Minnesota

The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's 23rd. annual show and swap meet will be held at Penn Cycle in Bloomington on Sunday June 8, 2014. Address is Valley West Shopping Center, 3916 West Old Shakopee Road. This promises to be a great outdoor vintage bike event. Bring your best antique and classic bikes to the show. You could win the "Best of Show". Have parts or bikes to sell? Need missing bicycle parts? Participate in the swap meet and bike corral (bike corral is for one bicycle for sale). There's plenty of room so no advance registration is required. Penn Cycle will be open for a short time during the later hours of the show for your convenience in obtaining new bike parts and supplies.

HOURS:
Vender Setup 7 am
Open to the Public 8 am - 2 pm
Admission $2 Swap Space $15 Bike Corral $2

MORE INFORMATION:

Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Club on Facebook

Jon 612-597-6753 or Gary 612-202-2900


----------



## RustyK (Mar 6, 2014)

This is always fun, be there!


----------



## Xcelsior (Mar 6, 2014)

*Minnesota meets*

So Waterville and Penn cycle are the same weekend?  Crap! Pick one I guess...


----------



## RustyK (Mar 7, 2014)

The Waterville show and swap is on the 7th, day before the Penn swap. It's about 30 - 45 minutes away from the Penn swap so it would be easy to do both, kind of like Memory lane and Ann Arbor!


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 26, 2014)

bump,bump.


----------



## dave the wave (May 22, 2014)

bump,bump......


----------



## RustyK (Jun 6, 2014)

This sunday


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 6, 2014)

Was great last year, Ill be there.

Nick.


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 6, 2014)

Looking forward to the show. Hope to find some older Raleighs.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 7, 2014)

*swap*

We tried to get there. Started out yesterday with a pickup truck and trailer load of bikes and parts. Got 60 miles before being flagged down by a guy who bought every one of the bikes and half the parts we had along. We hit a few garage sales and did some picking with our new wealth and then went home. We were kinda bummed about not seeing everyone at the swap, but we got over it!


----------



## RustyK (Jun 7, 2014)

Gordon said:


> We tried to get there. Started out yesterday with a pickup truck and trailer load of bikes and parts. Got 60 miles before being flagged down by a guy who bought every one of the bikes and half the parts we had along. We hit a few garage sales and did some picking with our new wealth and then went home. We were kinda bummed about not seeing everyone at the swap, but we got over it!




Wow! Saves some gas money.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 7, 2014)

Well Gordon we'll miss you   
What a great and freaky thing! Did someone just decide they wanted to start collecting old bikes and jump in with both feet?

Lucky especially since Watertown was probably pretty wet today- Penn Cycle tomorrow should be nice and dry tho!! 
We'll be there with stuff for sale and show for sure. Come see the barn find Dayton!

Darcie


----------



## Gordon (Jun 7, 2014)

*bike collector*

Darcie, he chased us down in traffic and got our attention with much horn honking and wild arm waving. We assumed something was hanging off the back of the trailer, so we found a parking lot and pulled in. He pulled right in behind us and said he was a bike collector and wanted to know if the bikes were for sale. One thing lead to another and you already know the outcome.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 11, 2014)

*bicycle show*

any pictures out there of the show.sure like to see some on the cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 11, 2014)

*here ya go canadian dude.*

as you wish....


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 11, 2014)

steve doan's junkers.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 11, 2014)

mike rossi robin and whizzer.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 11, 2014)

jim taylor bikes


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 11, 2014)

antique bikes


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 11, 2014)

nicks bike.....


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 11, 2014)

it was a good show,with good weather,30+ vendors it was the best one yet alot of people walked thru too which we don't get from the past shows.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 12, 2014)

*bicycle show*

thanks so much dave the wave for putting on the pictures real good pictures a lot of nice stuff at the show .from bicycle larry


----------

